# your absolute "no-go" conditions?



## tomballplugger (Nov 14, 2014)

My surf experience is limited. I've had a couple really good days and a couple bust days, but I'm looking to spend more time in the surf this year. My dilemma is that I live in Tomball and can't just drop everything and run to the surf when it's flat and green. I basically have 2-3 days a month to get down to fish and want to make the most of them. I'm looking to target specks and reds on arties. 

My question for you guys is this: What condititions make you guys decide to avoid the surf? 

Wind direction/speed, swell size, water color/clarity, barometric pressure...ect. 

My experience in the surf has been swells less than 1.5. I've basically avoided the surf otherwise (fished the bay on these days). Hope this question isn't too broad. Thanks in advance for any advice. 



Jimmy


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

As long as the waves don't knock you down and the wind don't blow your lure back in your face when you cast I'd say go fish. I prefer a wind under 10mph and the water to be green to the beach, but I've caught fish in the surf on artificial with waves crashing over my head and water that looked like yoohoo. Don't let overthinking things keep you from fishing, even if you don't catch a single fish it still beats siting at home on the couch wishing you were fishing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

When I have to work. I can find somewhere to fish almost any other time.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> When I have to work. I can find somewhere to fish almost any other time.


There speaks a TRUE fisherman!:rotfl:


----------



## lipjerker (Apr 27, 2012)

I have had my best days with assorted weather and water conditions. I prefer a falling tide right after a high tide. Wind less than 20mph and out of the SE. Water clarity needs to be at least 18-20 inches. But when you can get the 1st green water to the beach front after say a storm like we just had it will be an epic day.

I say go when you can and take your beating. Nothing like trying to land a 30 in. speck hung on a mirror lure in 3 ft. surf .......Yeah baby!!!!


----------



## tomballplugger (Nov 14, 2014)

Enjoying some perspective here. In the past, I've almost wanted the stars to align to mess with the surf...SE wind less than 10-15, low swells, green water, favorable barometric, tide...the list goes on and on...guess I'm just realizing I need to better adapt to the conditions and fish them appropriately.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

tomballplugger said:


> enjoying some perspective here. In the past, i've almost wanted the stars to align to mess with the surf...se wind less than 10-15, low swells, green water, favorable barometric, tide...the list goes on and on...guess i'm just realizing i need to better adapt to the conditions and fish them appropriately.


bingo


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Going in tough conditions makes you a seasoned pro, you dig a little deeper in the well, and add to the bag of tricks. 
Then as you get older you have so many tricks no matter what the conditions are you have at least few rigs to try. 
Then when you get real old you forget that you already tried them and start over thinking they are fresh :walkingsm

The worst thing is not to bring enough, water, bait, lures, food, etc... because there is none there, when you go the beach to fish.

There is also something to be said for waiting for the conditions to be just right, but I don't know that one.


----------



## BADLUK007 (Jun 10, 2015)

What types of artificial will you be throwing out?


----------



## tomballplugger (Nov 14, 2014)

Tops, suspensions, plastics, spoons...looking to mix it up


----------



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

Where do yall go to check conditions s week out? I also live out of town and want to head south for a little surf action


----------



## tomballplugger (Nov 14, 2014)

I have used swellinfo.com in combination with tides4fishing.com...use multiple apps for wind and weather


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

From surfside surf cam it's doesn't look not fishible , might be work a try Sunday if wind stay light ! But you don't know unless you go .


----------

